# Corsair H50 AM4 Kit



## Norkzlam (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
da mein Mainboard/Arbeitsspeicher oder CPU gerade dabei ist den Geist aufzugeben werde ich wohl spontan eine AM4 Plattform anschaffen müssen.
Derzeit betreibe ich eine Corsair H50. Sicherlich nicht das aktuellste Modell, aber vermutlich doch Leistungsfähiger als der Boxed-Kühler.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte ich die H50 mittles https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...et-Kit-for-Hydro-Series™-Coolers/p/CW-8960046 weiterhin verwenden können. Allerdings finde ich leider nurnoch Angebote aus Fernost mit langer Lieferzeit.


----------



## Downsampler (7. Mai 2020)

Corsair Support anschreiben, die helfen dir weiter. War bei mir das gleiche. Im Shop war der Bestellenbutton nicht bedienbar.

support@corsair.zendesk.com


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Mai 2020)

Heutzutage kommt fast alles aus China,haste mal bei Amazon geschaut?Da steht,gewöhnlich versandfertig in 2 bis 3 Tagen.


----------



## Norkzlam (7. Mai 2020)

Ja, hab ich. Und Lieferdatum ab Anfang Juni.
Hatte halt gehofft, dass es vielleicht woanders nicht so lange dauert.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Mai 2020)

Auf Ebay sind ähnliche Angabe zu Lieferdatum,alle anderen den mir bekannten PC Hardware Shops geschaut.
Die habens garnicht mehr im Sortiment,vielleicht mußte damit rechnen mit länger Wartezeit?Wenn du es bestellst.


----------

